# Need help with CPT and ICD for sx



## mistyq (Mar 8, 2011)

One of our docs did left knee arthroscopy with medial menisectomy, plica resection and open excision of the infrapatellar branch of the saphenous nerve.  I can't find a CPT code for the excision.  He has the diagnosis as neuroma of the infrapatellar branch of the saphenous nerve and I'm not sure of the ICD-9 code for that either.


----------



## Gina D Hernandez (Mar 8, 2011)

*Excision of neuroma of infrapatellar branch of saphenous nerve*

Hi Mistyq: 

 I would code the excision with CPT 64784 and ICD-9: 215.3.


----------

